# I did a week low dose DNP cycle



## WallsOfJericho

just 200mg for 7 days,only side effect i got was neuropathy pains in my feet which stopped me from going higher and longer. I gained 4lbs and have no noticeable loss. Hopefully im holding a lot of water and il wait it out. I was constantly drinking and pissing about 20 times a day or more. Is it common to not see a change in body during cycle but more so 10 days after? People on other forums are saying ah well your diet is s**t, eating too much, which isnt true. Ate no sugar, and hardly any carbs, mostly meats and salads and nuts here and there.


----------



## 66983

TBH I would have expected weight loss, What lab was your DNP?

Were you sweating like Jimmy Saville outside a primary school whilst taking it?


----------



## Flipper

Some people do hold quite a bit of water. Give it a week to 10 days like you said and then see what you have.


----------



## RaaX

Did you eyes pop out more than usual? I read it increases your metabolic system which naturally can lead to a bug eyed syndrome... only reason i don't touch anything like clen or dnp which increases metabolic system by a ton etc... don't want bug eyes, they're not reversible without surgery btw.


----------



## WallsOfJericho

Sparkey said:


> TBH I would have expected weight loss, What lab was your DNP?
> 
> Were you sweating like Jimmy Saville outside a primary school whilst taking it?


 I was only on 200mg, im 225lbs at like 19%bf. So a low dose for my weight. I felt occasional heat, but the main side i got was Neuropathy symptoms and as im type 1 diabetic, im at high risk anyway. I was injecting my insulin as normal, so I didnt go completely flat.

I was using enhanced athletes DNP. Which I know is good because there are so many reviews and new people using everyday. I did sweat a lot more in the gym, but outside the gym the heatwaves just came and went every so often. On further inspection I do seem to have lost fat, although the scale isnt budging. Pinching the fat around my triceps. It has almost gone whereas there was a lot more last week. So yeah il just re evaluate after 10ish days or so. I wanted to go longer and slightly higher, but even now my feet are tingling and burning. Not good!


----------



## RedStar

I was losing ~1.5-2lbs a night on 250mg and later 500mg of TM DNP last summer when I ran it. I was sweating all the time, lost some strength, but the change in appearance daily was motivating, weighing myself every morning and seeing further losses day after day.

I would be seriously questioning the following:

1. efficacy of the DNP

2. Your diet

3. How much energy you exerted during time on it


----------



## WallsOfJericho

RedStar said:


> I was losing ~1.5-2lbs a night on 250mg and later 500mg of TM DNP last summer when I ran it. I was sweating all the time, lost some strength, but the change in appearance daily was motivating, weighing myself every morning and seeing further losses day after day.
> 
> I would be seriously questioning the following:
> 
> 1. efficacy of the DNP
> 
> 2. Your diet
> 
> 3. How much energy you exerted during time on it


 Everyone reacts differently i guess. Ive actually just read quite a few posts of people who gained and didnt lose anything until after the cycle.

1. The DNP was enhanced athlete, theres a whole forum dedicated to EA DNP and DNP logs and everyones results have been positive, apart from a few people like me who either seem to gain or do not see any results on cycle.

2. My diet was very restrictive. I had no carb cravings and ate no sugar whatsoever, except once to see if it brought on heat at my low dose. Breakfast was either a 5 egg omelette, or eggs with bacon, sausage and avocado. Lunches were chicken and salad, or mcdonalds burgers (with no bun) if i was out and about, Nandos. lots of chilli con carne and other lean beef mince dishes. Red cabbage salads, Nuts here and there, and basically just a s**t load of water, red tea, black tea. So I never cheated and didnt eat any starchy carbs at all in the week. Potatoes, rice etc.

3. I went to the gym 5 out of the 7 days. Did full body each day, high volume, low weight and ended ech sesh with 10-15 mins cardio. Low intensity. Walked a few more places I would otherwise have driven to. So yeah I dunno what went on there.


----------



## RedStar

WallsOfJericho said:


> Everyone reacts differently i guess. Ive actually just read quite a few posts of people who gained and didnt lose anything until after the cycle.
> 
> 1. The DNP was enhanced athlete, theres a whole forum dedicated to EA DNP and DNP logs and everyones results have been positive, apart from a few people like me who either seem to gain or do not see any results on cycle.
> 
> 2. My diet was very restrictive. I had no carb cravings and ate no sugar whatsoever, except once to see if it brought on heat at my low dose. Breakfast was either a 5 egg omelette, or eggs with bacon, sausage and avocado. Lunches were chicken and salad, or mcdonalds burgers (with no bun) if i was out and about, Nandos. lots of chilli con carne and other lean beef mince dishes. Red cabbage salads, Nuts here and there, and basically just a s**t load of water, red tea, black tea. So I never cheated and didnt eat any starchy carbs at all in the week. Potatoes, rice etc.
> 
> 3. I went to the gym 5 out of the 7 days. Did full body each day, high volume, low weight and ended ech sesh with 10-15 mins cardio. Low intensity. Walked a few more places I would otherwise have driven to. So yeah I dunno what went on there.


 DNP and no carb cravings!?! Very odd......


----------



## WallsOfJericho

RedStar said:


> DNP and no carb cravings!?! Very odd......


 Other than the one time I went hypo, nope.


----------



## RedStar

WallsOfJericho said:


> Other than the one time I went hypo, nope.


 I hate to state that as I haven't used EA DNP (there are rumours it is massively under dosed), but the fact you only had one carb craving, is very odd... I wanted to smash them all the time, it took immense will power to not eat more, my diet was impeccable.

Try some TM DNP and I swear you'll know a totally different story of what DNP actually does to you.


----------



## WallsOfJericho

RedStar said:


> I hate to state that as I haven't used EA DNP (there are rumours it is massively under dosed), but the fact you only had one carb craving, is very odd... I wanted to smash them all the time, it took immense will power to not eat more, my diet was impeccable.
> 
> Try some TM DNP and I swear you'll know a totally different story of what DNP actually does to you.


 If i try again, and I may not because of the pain in my feet, il try TM. They were the ones I was going to originally get from until they disappeared for a while. But EA stuff is highly rated by looking at all the logs on their forum.


----------



## RedStar

WallsOfJericho said:


> If i try again, and I may not because of the pain in my feet, il try TM. They were the ones I was going to originally get from until they disappeared for a while. But EA stuff is highly rated by looking at all the logs on *their forum.*


 Just bare that bit in mind...


----------

